# MINSK | Magnet of Minsk | U/C



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*MAGNET OF MINSK​*
Investor: Kayson
Сompletion: 2013
Floors: 10-12


This building will be consist of hotel, business centre, shopping mall and parking.


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

Super, very interesting complex.


----------



## Kimberlyadd (Sep 15, 2011)

Great.....


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

The previous project was much better, but investor decided change it.:bash:

Previous:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ +1


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*May 4th 2012*



















Photos by *Bull*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*May 16th 2012*










Photo by *Bull*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

http://novostrojka.by/news/4789-stroitelstvo_mayaka_i_magnita_minska_fotoreportazh_so_stroitelnyh_ploschadok.html


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

* June 18th, 2012*










Photo by *gottame*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*July 17th, 2012*










Photo by *YourMaj3sty*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*September 18th, 2012*
Photos by *gottame*


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

source


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*26.01.2013*










Photo by YourMaj3sty


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

Nicely designed.


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*May 2013*



















Photos by *YourMaj3sty*










Source


----------



## The-Ram (Dec 4, 2012)

Any new pictures of this project? It looks very interesting.


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

The-Ram said:


> Any new pictures of this project? It looks very interesting.
















































onliner.by


----------



## The-Ram (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice, thanks


----------

